# Hippy Beard



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

calling MDC! lol

Hippy beards are a must to cross the state lines into vermont. if you dont have a hippy beard they dont let you in.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i havent completly shaved my beard off for years now, it mustve been at least 4 by now. i have a trimmer and every now and then ill trim it down to a tad more than stubble status and razor shave under my neck and clean up the edges to keep it clean looking. during the winter is when i let it get real crazy, its like a natural face/neck warmer.


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

well im 16 so if i try to grow a beard i end up looking like a mexican...
but my dad is in the army and in the job he does they actualy let them grow a beard if they want while they are deployed to iraq or afghanistan so he grew one and it looked pretty... i don't even know how to describe it haha. I guess it would be pretty intimidating as an insurgent to have a barbarian with a huge bead shooting at you.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i had my beard coming in when i was about 16-17, i kept it more clean shaven than though. wasnt till i was a senior when i started letting it grow in.


----------



## LuckyStrike (Nov 7, 2009)

Only time i grow a real beard is during the hockey playoffs. Last year shaving it off 10 minutes after Scott Walker's goal was so damm depressing.


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

lol well i have to shave... it just grows really slow and it ends up looking real bad.
playoff beard, nice. i bet dude... i'm sorry but i'm a habs fan so i was cheering my ass off while you were shaving your beard off


----------



## LuckyStrike (Nov 7, 2009)

jiggley wiggley said:


> lol well i have to shave... it just grows really slow and it ends up looking real bad.
> playoff beard, nice. i bet dude... i'm sorry but i'm a habs fan so i was cheering my ass off while you were shaving your beard off


I was at game 1 of the Habs-B's series


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I've though about seeing what it looks like, but I could just end up looking like the Taliban, plus I can't go without sex that long... wife doesn't like beards.


----------

